# The losers thread



## kincella (17 March 2009)

I thought it appropriate I start a thread that is the opposite of the 'rich peoples thread'.....however I doubt it will be as popular....since most people do not like to think of themselves as a loser.

the average joe thinks anyone that has more moneythen he,  is a tall poppy....and they love to bash the 'tall poppy' types....

except....

unless we are talking about the tall poppies who run the resources companies..including the penny dreadfuls....then that tall poppy is truly a tall poppy and to be admired...let that tall poppy run amok, tell tall stories to boot, load himself up with a lovely big salary, and millions of options....
and you will find he becomes almost god like,,a guru, and woe betide anyone who questions the actions of said 'tall poppy'.....
now I have not checked out the stock posters forum on this site....maybe its different to the other HC site....so I had better not assume its similar.....
but over there...a share can go from 10 cents to 10.00....and everyone is on a winner.... all the stock pickers are guru's.... especially that first poster who selected the stock and suggested everyone follow him.....that poster also has guru status...
same stock falls back to   1.50 and any of the posters that suggest there was something wrong....are attacked by all other posters....regardless if all shareholders have lost their life savings....then finally, said detractors are soon sent to purgatory for life......

am wondering if I should have called the thread...how to become a loser, then we could all share our stories about how we lost big time.....and the best ways to become a loser......there should be more stories on how to become a loser than there are on how to become a winner....since there are so few winners...but thousands of losers ???
or the suckers thread.....
cheers


----------



## nizar (17 March 2009)

kincella said:


> I thought it appropriate I start a thread that is the opposite of the 'rich peoples thread'.....however I doubt it will be as popular....since most people do not like to think of themselves as a loser.
> 
> the average joe thinks anyone that has more moneythen he,  is a tall poppy....and they love to bash the 'tall poppy' types....
> 
> ...




GOLD !


----------



## Bushman (17 March 2009)

kincella said:


> I thought it appropriate I start a thread that is the opposite of the 'rich peoples thread'.....however I doubt it will be as popular....since most people do not like to think of themselves as a loser.
> 
> the average joe thinks anyone that has more moneythen he,  is a tall poppy....and they love to bash the 'tall poppy' types....
> 
> ...




LOL Kincella; fantastic idea. 

I will add my two species, one in CSM an one in phosphate, that I hung on to through the last 12-months due to 'fundamentals'. Well 75% down on each makes it a sh*tty call. 

Also accepting an incentive-based package with Centro and not leaving when the CNP share price was $10 (and at a huge premium to NTA) was daft. 

Many more for which I am thankful as it is the hurt in life that educates you and motivates you, not the bull market false returns.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (17 March 2009)

classic thread count me in...yes i lost money but heck who hasn't...

maybe change the name of the thread to the suckers thread, just like poker for every Winner there will always be suckers who will call you. Only 1 will win and eventually get everything just like life, for every Winner there are 9 losers.


----------



## MichaelD (17 March 2009)

kincella said:


> ...a share can go from 10 cents to 10.00....and everyone is on a winner.... all the stock pickers are guru's.... especially that first poster who selected the stock and suggested everyone follow him.....that poster also has guru status...
> same stock falls back to   1.50 and any of the posters that suggest there was something wrong....are attacked by all other posters....regardless if all shareholders have lost their life savings....then finally, said detractors are soon sent to purgatory for life......




This isn't anything to do with a specific site, it's human nature. Two specific threads here that spring to mind immediately are GDN and FMG.


----------



## sinner (17 March 2009)

Hi, my name is sinner and I am a loser.

I took some advice off this forum to go to the casino and place all my money on red and *I LOST*.

Who do I sue?


----------



## joeyr46 (17 March 2009)

sinner said:


> Hi, my name is sinner and I am a loser.
> 
> I took some advice off this forum to go to the casino and place all my money on red and *I LOST*.
> 
> Who do I sue?




you should have paid for the advice and then you'd have won 
also it was quicker than putting it in the market atm


----------



## waza1960 (17 March 2009)

There's nothing wrong with being a loser makes you hungry to be a winner and appreciate it all the more when you become the winner


----------



## Gundini (17 March 2009)

sinner said:


> Hi, my name is sinner and I am a loser.
> 
> I took some advice off this forum to go to the casino and place all my money on red and *I LOST*.
> 
> Who do I sue?




If you would have asked me I would have told you it would be black! 

I was all over black for this spin, like a brown dog on a football....


PS: I am also a Loser, at Poker...


----------



## metric (17 March 2009)

...'sniff'. losers!




.


----------



## nulla nulla (18 March 2009)

Is there where we stand up, speak our name, and admit to our being a loser (like an alcoholic at an AA meeting)?........shuffles feet, hangs head......

" My name is nulla and I am a loser. I ignored the fundamentals and got caught up in the hype of *QTM* several years ago". 

It wasn't the small loss I took before I got out that bothered me, it was the fact that I ignored my own research on the fundamentals and let myself be influenced by the chart that was driven by the hype.


----------



## MR. (18 March 2009)

Hello, my name is MR. and I am addicted to Bank Interest. It has been one day since my last interest gain.  I can't help it, I have a pinch of interest every day.....  

As the person before me, I ignored some of my own research and wasn't influenced by the charts that is now being driven by hype or is that hope?


----------



## tech/a (18 March 2009)

> not the bull market false returns.




How do you come to that conclusion. You rip as much out of the market you can wether its a bull OR bear market (short in Bear)



> just like life, for every Winner there are 9 losers.




Why is that do you think? So you just accept that then? 



> it was the fact that I ignored my own research on the fundamentals and let myself be influenced by the chart that was driven by the hype.




How's that work.Was the chart going up or down against your fundamentals that were Bullish or Bearish?



> As the person before me, I ignored some of my own research and wasn't influenced by the charts that is now being driven by hype or is that hope?




Ah I see you believe this run up isnt driven by a legitamate force so your fear has stopped you taking part?

Interesting insights here.
Congrats to all those baring all.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (18 March 2009)

Sir O Sneaks into the Losers thread, steals one of Kincella's winnie blues, and his bottle of bundy and proceeds to get trashed.

Once thoroughly drunk stands as says that he's been a loser in the past and thinks that loserishness should be a motivating factor for unloserishness habits *hic* and it took long yearsh of looosherishnesh to learn the leshons that reshulted in non losherishness. *hic*

He goes on at length about value destructive properties of otc market makers and says he wouldn't pish on them if they were on fire. *hic* Starts blubbering about how he sold Paladin at $2.00, but is cheered by the thought that he sold ABS at $8.00 and never got back in.

He then asks where the strippers are, realizes that losers can't afford strippers and goes double or nothing with Sinner on red for a bit of excitement before passing out on the floor.

Sir O


----------



## Cartman (18 March 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Sir O Sneaks into the Losers thread, *steals one of Kincella's winnie blues, and his bottle of bundy* and proceeds to get trashed.
> 
> Once thoroughly drunk stands as says that he's been a loser in the past and thinks that loserishness should be a motivating factor for unloserishness habits *hic* and it took long yearsh of looosherishnesh to learn the leshons that reshulted in non losherishness. *hic*
> 
> ...




haha ----

i knew there was a reason why i dont drink Bundy ---


----------



## kincella (18 March 2009)

that  was a cracker of a post Sir O,,,and very funny...
on the serious side....
I believe its good to make mistakes...so long as you learn from them....
so we have all made some losses in life.....thats it **** most of us have been a loser, somewhere along the way on our journey thru life


buts its the learning process afterwards that counts....
I was talking to a young one last week...she wanted my help and guidance....but after an hour....she was so full of excuses as to why she could not take any of the steps...to help change her life or turn it around...
her choices were all there for the taking......but she was choosing not to take any of the good ones...stay with the familiar old ones that are holding her back


----------



## Julia (18 March 2009)

kincella said:


> r....she was so full of excuses as to why she could not take any of the steps...to help change her life or turn it around...
> her choices were all there for the taking......but she was choosing not to take any of the good ones...stay with the familiar old ones that are holding her back



So true, kincella.   You can explain very patiently steps they can take to turn all the 'bad luck' around, but no, there seems to be a comfort in feeling like a victim.


----------



## nulla nulla (18 March 2009)

Forgive me father for I have sinned.....I doubled up on AMP as it fell from $12.00 (some years back) before finally cutting my losses on a bounce...
I would like to think I have learnt from my sins and will not repeat the errors of my way. If I should be so fortunate to live long enough to see a real recovery, I will stand repentant and work hard not to repeat my previous sins.


----------



## Cartman (18 March 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned.....*I doubled up on AMP* as it fell from $12.00 (some years back) before finally cutting my losses on a bounce...




Haha -- doubling up ----- the old martingale is fine if yr 'bank' is big enuff ---- if not -----  ----- know how u feel NN ----- most of us have tried it/done it/paid the price ---- etc etc .....



nulla nulla said:


> I would like to think *I have learnt from my sins *and will not repeat the errors of my way. If I should be so fortunate to live long enough to see a real recovery, I will stand repentant *and work hard not to repeat my previous sins*.




that is in fact the difficult part  ---- i wish u luck ------  genuinely !!


----------



## Glen48 (18 March 2009)

My name is Anna Bligh and I am trying to get re-elected and things were going well until this ship flooded our bay with Oil, all the clean up work is covered by insurance the bad news is the insurance company could be AIG.


----------



## robots (29 March 2009)

hello,

good evening, looks as though a fair quantity of them have appeared in London:

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25258846-2703,00.html

one placard "we're all doomed, it's already too late"  

they all be down BigMacca's in the morning getting at McMuffin

fantastic

thankyou
robots


----------



## nulla nulla (29 March 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned.....I doubled up on AMP as it fell from $12.00 (some years back) before finally cutting my losses on a bounce...
> I would like to think I have learnt from my sins and will not repeat the errors of my way. If I should be so fortunate to live long enough to see a real recovery, I will stand repentant and work hard not to repeat my previous sins.




Forgive me father for i have sinned again....AMP was too tempting at $4.35 and i raided the kiddies piggy banks so i could buy some.


----------



## sting (29 March 2009)

I to have been a loser. years ago when starting off on my road to comfort and I stress comfort not looking to make millions why push for riches then my kids get it and never learn to work for things.

I had the opportunity to buy a house accross the road for me for $83,000 it was a 7yr old 3 bedroom brick spec home. Built after I built my place so I knew its history. I decided that I could not stay stress free living across the road from my investment property. everytime i saw a party on I would wanna go over and inspect the place. So I decided to invest elsewhere at a greater cost  ...my first DHA Home. 

Not long later they announced a new university was planned in the town and prices rocketed the same house a yr later sold for $280,000.

I suppose I shouldnt bitch, I brought my block of land for 32k house cost me 70k to build back in 1992. I own it outright and it is valued at 300k or was 6 mths ago. I have no intentions of moving why should I ,friends ,club, and everything I need is close by.

But since then I have never let my heart rule my decisions I knew that house was worth over 100k but the eldery couple wanted a quick sale on retirement ad relocating to family in Tassie, when I rejected it he sold it to a workmate for the same price. 

I suppose I cant complain tho, I have 2 DHA Homes one with 10 + 3 yrs and the other with 5 yrs. By then we should be over this pothole in the road to happiness

UBIQUE


----------



## Viva_Las_Vegas (29 March 2009)

Hi, my name is viva_las_vegas, and I am a loser.

I will be running a seminar soon called "How to halve your money in 3 months", please if you are interested let me know. Or if there are any shares that you want to get rid of at top dollar then I will buy them and sell them cheap. BUY high, sell CHEAP is my mantra. As is panic with every SP movement.

I have continually shown my ability in being a loser by buying BNB thinking it had bottomed in Nov 08 (we all know how that story ends). I have also done a stupid thing called HFA.

I will continue to do stupid $h!t and attend these looser meetings as I am a slow learner.

PEACE OUT HOMMIES!!!


----------



## sting (30 March 2009)

Viva you may be on to something there, 

Judging by the storm debarcle there are plenty of people out there who might be intersted in a Losers self help group. I could base it along the lines of AA.

Payment can be made via cash or share transfer. DEF NO CHEQUES.

Anyone interested in attending please contact me. Fee's to be based on how much you have lost ie the bigger the loser the more you pay.

Seminar's Motto "Dont worry Be Happy" if your feeling worried or have the urge to throw more money away call me one of us may as well benefit from your urgent desire to throw monwy away.


UBIQUE


----------



## kincella (30 March 2009)

of course you guys are onto something....people will pay money to learn your secrets...regardless if the secrets useless or not...

now as far as getting back into the stock market...well unless you are a day trader...or a successful trader....stay away....
or better still...have a read of '36 strategies of the chinese'..by Darryl Guppy
I remember some of them...but the one that sticks out is waiting  for the *'confirmed uptrend *' before heading into a stock.....
of course you miss the bottom of the stock....but you also miss the top if it goes back down again...

I know someone who cried when AMP first floated and hit 18....but then was extrememly happy to get it years later for 5.00....but because they are a long termer...they are still holding....now back up to 4.80...
there is karma for all out there....but some have lost everything....and others not quite game to gamble with whats left
buying opportunity's are coming in the future though:sheep:


----------



## Holy Roly (30 March 2009)

Gee...

This thread was started for me I feel. I was a full time trader at one point, even started having good success stories, then I just felt that trading was no longer for me, and totally lost interest in the market, and no longer followed stock I still held (note: should have sold everything and got out).

Subsequently, everything went bad, but I did not watch it and later found out the bad news.

However, I am back, but not doing as good as before I switched off from the market, and even worse, I have on paper lost money.

 coming back for a second chance to be Australia's Biggest Loser, or will I eventually get back on track, and make a few pennies?

I will keep you posted


----------



## nomore4s (30 March 2009)

Holy you will probably find that market conditions have changed since you last traded and the methods used will no longer work.

Good luck.


----------



## kincella (30 March 2009)

Holy...I did not have you in mind......but thought a losers thread may be appropriate at this stage in the GFC



kincella said:


> I thought it appropriate I start a thread that is the opposite of the 'rich peoples thread'.....however I doubt it will be as popular....since most people do not like to think of themselves as a loser.
> 
> the average joe thinks anyone that has more moneythen he,  is a tall poppy....and they love to bash the 'tall poppy' types....
> 
> ...


----------



## nulla nulla (13 April 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Forgive me father for i have sinned again....AMP was too tempting at $4.35 and i raided the kiddies piggy banks so i could buy some.




Well, I sold at $5.00 intending to get back in on any retrace, but AMP kept going.......ha! ha! ha! Even when I win I have a lose.


----------



## Warren Greenspan (13 April 2009)

Well I pity all you losers. I, on the other hand, am a GENIUS. Many years ago I picked up westpac at $2.80 because I figured the news couldn't get any worse for them and they couldn't possibly go under! (yes that was the the extent of my research). Sheer genius............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Apparently someone who looked a lot like me sold them at $3.75 and ploughed the proceeds into some penny dreadful as reccomended by my brother in law's workmate (yes that was the extent of my research) which apparently was teetering on the precipice and only needed the weight of my $ to tip it over!!!!


Ah well it was only the $ I had been saving for the kid's future and it was not nearly as painful as living through 5, sorry 6, Geelong grand final defeats:   mad::crap::crap::aufreg:.....Talk about feeling like a loser, but that would be for a different loser thread I suppose.:


----------



## matty2.0 (13 April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJN3PGqDRNg


----------



## nomore4s (14 April 2009)

Warren Greenspan said:


> Ah well it was only the $ I had been saving for the kid's future and it was not nearly as painful as living through 5, sorry 6, Geelong grand final defeats:   mad::crap::crap::aufreg:.....Talk about feeling like a loser, but that would be for a different loser thread I suppose.:




lol, at least you eventually saw them win 1: and they should win another this year unless they choke again


----------



## Warren Greenspan (14 April 2009)

Yeah you're right NM4.   I just hope some other team takes out your lot before the big one. You've certainly got the wood on us.

As I was writing the previous post I was smiling to myself and wondering how long it 'd be before you replied. You were most restrained!!!!!


----------



## nomore4s (14 April 2009)

Warren Greenspan said:


> Yeah you're right NM4.   I just hope some other team takes out your lot before the big one. You've certainly got the wood on us.
> 
> As I was writing the previous post I was smiling to myself and wondering how long it 'd be before you replied. You were most restrained!!!!!




lol, got me on a good day.

Although my brother inlaw who is a Geelong supporter doesn't think I'm so restrained and he is still bitter about the 89 GF. I'm sending him a copy of the 2009 GF for his birthday, might have to chuck in a copy of the 89 one as well:.

PS - I watched a replay of the 2009 GF on the weekend and it was a great game especially the first 3 quarters.


----------



## Hank Moody (14 April 2009)

go the hawks


----------



## nulla nulla (14 April 2009)

And continuing to show concistance with this "loser" theme, I admit that I support  Melbourne. Go the Demons.......ha ha ha.


----------



## profit off it (14 April 2009)

nomore4s said:


> lol, got me on a good day.
> 
> Although my brother inlaw who is a Geelong supporter doesn't think I'm so restrained and he is still bitter about the 89 GF. I'm sending him a copy of the 2009 GF for his birthday, might have to chuck in a copy of the 89 one as well:.
> 
> PS - I watched a replay of the 2009 GF on the weekend and it was a great game especially the first 3 quarters.




You've already watched *this* year's grand final? Wow! The Hawks win back to back! Can I have next week's Lotto numbers please!!?? :


----------



## matty2.0 (14 April 2009)

yo, cut it
_Soy un perdedor, I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me,
double barrel buckshot,
Soy un perdedor, I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me,_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJN3PGqDRNg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJN3PGqDRNg


----------



## nunthewiser (14 April 2009)

Hank Moody said:


> go the hawks





at least you found the appropriate thread


----------



## nomore4s (14 April 2009)

profit off it said:


> You've already watched *this* year's grand final? Wow! The Hawks win back to back! Can I have next week's Lotto numbers please!!?? :




whoops, lol obviously meant the 2008 GF


----------



## nulla nulla (15 April 2009)

Forgive me father for i am a loser.  I sold qan at $1.675 and it went on to $2.00 before retracing. I sold map at $1.78 and today it hit $1.995 before falling back to $1.88. I sold wdc at $10.30 and it sored to $11.18. when i sell, it goes up....aaaaarrrrgghhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## James Austin (15 April 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Forgive me father for i am a loser.  I sold qan at $1.675 and it went on to $2.00 before retracing. I sold map at $1.78 and today it hit $1.995 before falling back to $1.88. I sold wdc at $10.30 and it sored to $11.18. when i sell, it goes up....aaaaarrrrgghhhhhh!!!!!





nn
in future can you let me know when you are selling please,

. . . . . i think i've found that illusive indicator i've been looking for.

JA


----------



## nulla nulla (16 April 2009)

i'm sure we can work something out. And my commission is........


----------



## nulla nulla (17 April 2009)

I bought westpac at $20.54, closed today at $20.22, i sold gmg at $0.435 and it went up to $0.455. Concistancy.


----------



## James Austin (17 April 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> I bought westpac at $20.54, closed today at $20.22, i sold gmg at $0.435 and it went up to $0.455. Concistancy.





disappointed u didnt e me nn


----------



## gooner (17 April 2009)

I doubled up as MQG went from $30 to $25 and then again when it went to $20 and almost did again when it went to $15. Now back at $30 - niceeeee.

Oh sorry it's the losers fred - HaHa.

Bought NXS at over $1, doubled up as it went down a few times, now sitting at 38cents and suspended. Wiped out all my MQG profits and some. Lesson - what goes down does not always go back up.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 May 2009)

gooner said:


> I doubled up as MQG went from $30 to $25 and then again when it went to $20 and almost did again when it went to $15. Now back at $30 - niceeeee.
> 
> Oh sorry it's the losers fred - HaHa.
> 
> Bought NXS at over $1, doubled up as it went down a few times, now sitting at 38cents and suspended. Wiped out all my MQG profits and some. Lesson - what goes down does not always go back up.




How apt, I wonder how you feel now. Unless of course you dumped them at $33.50+ before close of trade 30 April 2009, before they applied to the asx for a trading halt and announced a capital raising offering shares to institutional holders at an alleged $27.80. 

I know how I feel, forgive me father for I have sinned....I bought mqg at $23.50 and took their announcements about not needing to raise capital to heart, which influenced me to hold them rather than take the profit. Now of course I will lose over $10,000.00 in value. Anyone planning a class action????


----------



## nulla nulla (7 May 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> How apt, I wonder how you feel now. Unless of course you dumped them at $33.50+ before close of trade 30 April 2009, before they applied to the asx for a trading halt and announced a capital raising offering shares to institutional holders at an alleged $27.80.
> 
> I know how I feel, forgive me father for I have sinned....I bought mqg at $23.50 and took their announcements about not needing to raise capital to heart, which influenced me to hold them rather than take the profit. Now of course I will lose over $10,000.00 in value. Anyone planning a class action????




Well I can't work it out. It reopened on Monday, fell from thursdays close of $33.48 to $30.16 (or there abouts) then climbed to close at $34.00. Tuesday it opened at $35.00 and closed arround $36 then wednesday it opened lower and closed mid $34's. I will take up the maximum allowance of the spp at $26.60 but....as a certified loser....there must be a catch?


----------



## clayton4115 (7 May 2009)

lost $80k in this current bear market, what did i learn, do not listen to "Ã¤nal"ysts and the buy and hold approach for ever is a lot of CRAP!


----------



## gooner (7 May 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Well I can't work it out. It reopened on Monday, fell from thursdays close of $33.48 to $30.16 (or there abouts) then climbed to close at $34.00. Tuesday it opened at $35.00 and closed arround $36 then wednesday it opened lower and closed mid $34's. I will take up the maximum allowance of the spp at $26.60 but....as a certified loser....there must be a catch?




nullanulla

I actually sold out a week before the cap raising announcement at $30 and thought "what great timing" when the raising was announced. I was a surprised as anyone with share price movement.

Have you sold yet.? I would in your position - think it has been overbought at the moment


----------



## Soft Dough (7 May 2009)

I went to an Ozdaq financial induction ceremony ( I guess you would call it that )

and walked out as I thought it was bollocks.

I was a loser for many years as my ungeared strategy underperformed.

So now I am less of a loser than I could have been.


Sigh.... I am even a loser at being a loser.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 May 2009)

shift over guys ...just making some room for if BHP keeps rising

gunna need a big spot here


----------



## tech/a (7 May 2009)

opps sorry wrong room.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 May 2009)

tech/a said:


> opps sorry wrong room.






hahahahahah you crack me up


----------



## Soft Dough (7 May 2009)

tech/a said:


> opps sorry wrong room.




lol... hope you are not having a predictive moment.


----------



## nulla nulla (16 May 2009)

gooner said:


> nullanulla
> 
> I actually sold out a week before the cap raising announcement at $30 and thought "what great timing" when the raising was announced. I was a surprised as anyone with share price movement.
> 
> Have you sold yet.? I would in your position - think it has been overbought at the moment




Then it went to $37.98 but fell, during the next two days, to the low $33's. Yes it was overbought however on Friday 15/05/09 it recovered to close at $34.60. As a trader I should have sold at $37.98 and bought back in when it hit low $33.00's. 
As a loser, i admit i don't know where it is going but i hold on incase it pulls off the big american deal and spikes through the roof. Oh and I bought a lotto ticket for tonights $20million draw.


----------



## nulla nulla (30 May 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Then it went to $37.98 but fell, during the next two days, to the low $33's. Yes it was overbought however on Friday 15/05/09 it recovered to close at $34.60. As a trader I should have sold at $37.98 and bought back in when it hit low $33.00's.
> As a loser, i admit i don't know where it is going but i hold on incase it pulls off the big american deal and spikes through the roof. Oh and I bought a lotto ticket for tonights $20million draw.




Well the lotto ticket got me nothing, the big Americans are in exclusive talks with a party other than mqg, the ASX shorting ban on financial stocks was lifted on Monday 25/05/09 and mqg was subsequently sold down to $30.05 during interday trading before it crawled back to close on Friday 29/05/09 at $31.65. Oh and I doubled up on mig for an average of $1.44 before it was sold down to $1.355 and I am well out of pocket at the close of $1.39. I still qualify as a loser.


----------



## matty77 (29 January 2010)

<---- loser: held onto FIS for nearly 2 years and its been a dud, got a "hot tip" from the neighbour (its a long story) missed the IPO, got on board the train later for what I thought was a discount price, HAHA down 50% still at the moment. Poor neighbour is bigger loser, they invested 50k, me only 1k. 

next train to board?


----------

